
'Collaboration' Creates Mediocrity, Not Excellence - KKKKkkkk1
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/collaboration-creates-mediocrity-not-excellence-according-to-science.html
======
pella
imho: a badly implemented collaboration creates mediocrity

